

Amazon phone confirmed, could be announced tomorrow - kuida0r3
http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/5/3294569/exclusive-amazon-phone-confirmed-could-be-announced-tomorrow

======
Smudge
I hope to be pleasantly surprised by a really stellar phone, but honestly I
just don't know what competitive edge they could bring to the market, unless
they've made drastic improvements to their flavor of Android.

~~~
dave1619
I agree. Amazon doesn't have much manufacturing experience, so they'll
probably outsource it. It'll probably be a decent but average android phone.
And Google has fast velocity with Android development, so I don't think Amazon
forking Android will add much.

